# More ... > Beekeeper education >  New Beekeeping Qualification: Lantra Awards

## Mellifera Crofter

I'm a newly qualified Basic Beemaster - and to my dismay I read in the latest BeeCraft magazine about a new qualification created by Lantra Awards that is "... the UK's very first regulated beekeeping qualification."

Now I'm really confused.  Initially my confusion was to understand the differences between the Scottish and BBKA routes to becoming a Beemaster (I now understand them to be of equal value) - but where does this new qualification fit in; do we need it; and aren't the Scottish and BBKA qualifications 'regulated'?

Kitta

----------


## Neils

As a beekeeper, my personal opinion is that the SBA/BBKA qualifications are more important.  I've looked and I don't know who or what rates LANTRA qualifications above what we're already doing but having spoken to a  few people involved with the BBKA qualifications this year I don't see this as impacting us. there are other bodies and colleges that do courses based on the same syllabus (syllabi?) as the BBKA that aren't affiliated or other wise involved.

This is not official advice, but I would not worry that your SBA/BBKA certificates are now invalid or worth any less than they were before.

----------


## Mellifera Crofter

> As a beekeeper, my personal opinion is that the SBA/BBKA qualifications are more important.


Thanks Nellie.  I'm happy to agree with you.  I will not give LANTRA another thought.

Kitta

----------


## Neils

I did do a little more digging and apparently it's a type of NVQ, not sure why the BBKA rather than the Bee Farmers Association helped put it together but there you go.

I'd suggest on that basis the existing modules/assessments offer a more relevant syllabus for the hobbyist keeper they're also probably far cheaper to take too.

----------


## Dan

The Lantra course is accredited which means its standards and processes are externally assessed. Thus it can be taught/attended to earn credits, e.g. as a component of a course at an agricultural college. In theory any college can apply to run the course *but* all you get is the course specification - you have to have the knowledge to develop the teaching programme, exercises, and delivery materials as these are not included.

Whilst the content is very basic, the important principle is that with beekeeping being fashionable it may be a popular module for students who are likely to be the next generation of farmers, estate managers, etc. No bad thing in my book since the privatisation of the agricultural colleges 20 years ago virtually killed off the post of County Beekeeping Lecturer.

For beekeepers, the modules and existing husbandry assessments go into far more detail than this first course does.

----------


## Neils

Cheers for the info Dan makes a bit more sense in that context.

And congratulations on the NBD.

----------


## Dan

Thanks Nellie - very kind of you  :Smile:

----------

